# PS3 BF3 Owners Can Now Claim Free BF 1943



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2011/11/24/ps3-bf3-owners-can-now-claim-free-bf-1943/


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

It's a freebie


----------

